# Favourite Unitas 6498 Watch?



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats everyones favourite Unitas 6498 powered watch?


----------



## balu (Nov 6, 2006)

Leebman said:


> Whats everyones favourite Unitas 6498 powered watch?


Stowa Marine Original


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RLT17


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Ollech & Weijss Orange Ocean Master, though it's a 6497.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m with Robert....









*RLT 17, no. 17/30 Unitas cal.6498, 17 jewels*



















One of Roy`s finest


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

Glycine Incursore range


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

media_mute said:


> Glycine Incursore range


Well, if you`re talking about the Unitas 6497 it would have to be this....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll take 6497's aswell. Nice watches


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

If I'm allowed to chose a 6497, then this:










If it has to be a 6498, I liked this, but sold it recently as I needed the funds for something else. Very nice watch though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Has to be this:Stowa Marine original










Paul


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Oh well. if you're going to include 6497s then that would include mine


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My only Unitas 6498 - Candino full lume


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> media_mute said:
> 
> 
> > Glycine Incursore range
> ...


that is outstanding


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > media_mute said:
> ...


Thanks Shawn









You ought to get one, cream is vaguely orangeish, in some light, if you wear suitably tinted glasses


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think my favourite is the Zeno Retro Carre....










.....followed closely by the RLT17:










Cheers


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

My Momo '7:










I think it would be even better if the hands were white rather than silver.

The decoration is an interesting alternative to the usual stripes:










-- Tim


----------



## zet (Mar 9, 2008)

in_denial said:


> My Momo '7:
> 
> I think it would be even better if the hands were white rather than silver.
> 
> ...


Nice techno design.


----------



## zet (Mar 9, 2008)

My BWC:


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Well thats got me thinking. I've decided on the movement now need to pick the watch. Particularly liked that stowa.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> media_mute said:
> 
> 
> > Glycine Incursore range
> ...


I really want one of these but I'm worried there just too big. Would it fit under a shirt cuff?


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I just checked out the size on that and I think its too big for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Parabola said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > media_mute said:
> ...


I don`t find any problem with it fitting under a shirt cuff, the case is 10mm deep but the crystal is flat.

The supplied rubber strap shown in the photo is a bit chunky but again causes no difficulties cuff wise however you could always swap it for something else


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Is that a fully lumed dial?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Leebman said:


> Is that a fully lumed dial?


No, it`s completely unlumed, however I`ve found it to be the easiest watch I own to read in very low light (even compared to my Aristo full-lume dial) which is why it`s my official `Night Duty` watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw this recently .... probably my favourite


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I saw this recently .... probably my favourite


That is nice


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Didn't realise there was a longines with that movement very cool.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

RGM big pilot, but all my photos are crappy.









I like the Stowa very much.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

in_denial said:


> My Momo '7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim, you are right, that watch looks total crap with those silver hands, send it to me and I'll treat it with the contempt it deserves


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Gotta be the Stowa MO:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Zeno Mecanique Grand Date


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats a lovely looking watch love the textured dial and date aswell good stuff


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And of course:


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I've decided this is the movement for my next watch and am getting more confused about which watch might have to be more than one now


----------

